# Blue tri-colour...



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics of any blue tris?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd love to see some too!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella is a blue tri color (chocolate blue, tan, and white) smooth coat:


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have any photos, but I do love the colour. All tris have a special place in my heart


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

[quote=...............


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Maxx is a long coat blue tri. He has white on his chest and four little white paws. Blue Chihuahua's are my favorite color!!

2 weeks old 









7 weeks old 









1 years old


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci is a smooth coat blue tri. I just brought her home, let me find some pics.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that color is awesome!!! I love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter wants in too!
blue, longhair, tan, white . white little socks i love em!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, here are some pictures of her. She is really hard to take pictures of since she never stops moving. I can't believe that a treat to her is a single shred of cheese either. LOL





































This is her with my husband.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am in LOVE with Neeci!! Oh my gosh, you've GOT to post more pics of her!!! She is to die for!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

roughhouse said:


> Ok, here are some pictures of her. She is really hard to take pictures of since she never stops moving. I can't believe that a treat to her is a single shred of cheese either. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow she is stunning id love one like her just beautiful x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for pics guys - all so so so beautiful!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*roughhouse: *i wish my guy was that easy...a single shred of cheese...WOW! i give him a whole thing of cheese from polly-o LOL


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> *roughhouse: *i wish my guy was that easy...a single shred of cheese...WOW! i give him a whole thing of cheese from polly-o LOL


LOL, she only weighs just over a pound so I think that is the reason it works so easy. I was trying to come up with a treat that was small enough to work as a training treat and it was the only thing I could come up with. The smallest treats I could find were still a full minute of chewing for her and since I could still probably count the number of kibble she eats in a whole day I thought that it would be excessive. The cheese shreds are cheap and easy and she only needs one at a time to be effective. I doubt it will be enough for very long though.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't want to lie but i THINK THINK ciarra had one i could be wrong


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

What a lovely colour


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey all yall foregot about Harry
He says he is a blue tri too. Just because he is hairless don't mean he ain't cute


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is amazing, love her color.


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

How cute are they!


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Reuben is Blue brindle, tan, white and creme!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

roughhouse said:


> LOL, she only weighs just over a pound so I think that is the reason it works so easy. I was trying to come up with a treat that was small enough to work as a training treat and it was the only thing I could come up with. The smallest treats I could find were still a full minute of chewing for her and since I could still probably count the number of kibble she eats in a whole day I thought that it would be excessive. The cheese shreds are cheap and easy and she only needs one at a time to be effective. I doubt it will be enough for very long though.


hehe a salmon treat for my guy when he was younger lasted him a couple mins...now it's one chew  enjoy it while it lasts!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a blue tri-color!

And here she is...

As a puppy:









Still a yougin' but growing:









As an adult:


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Faith is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> Faith is such a beautiful girl!


Thank you! I think so too but I'm a bit biased, she's my pride and joy.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Uh...I think I misunderstood...is 'tri color' more indicative of the markings Faith has? If so...umm...sorry...


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

Am not sure if I posted correctly. Here is Sergeant Pepper's Picture. 

~Jhoi


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Faith as a puppy looks a lot like my Neeci! I think she is beautiful!
It is interesting to see what she looks like all grown up. I hope my baby will be as beautiful as Faith.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

OOOHHH! I am in love with Sergeant Pepper! Please send him to me! (or post more pictures )


----------

